# guppies....HELP!!!!



## google (Jan 27, 2005)

hi]
i recently bought guppies. my male has a red streak on it. is it ammonia poisening? or is it his coilour? his gills are also red.  Help please!!!!

thnx, google


----------



## Fish n chips (Jan 19, 2005)

Its probably just his colours.



Can you give us some water stats other fish we need more info :|


----------



## google (Jan 27, 2005)

hi,
my other guppy is hurt. it got a cut and is slowlygrowing white and red stuff on da cut wott is it???

thnx again,
google


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Gills are supposed to be red. When they turn tan, or pink, or yellow, or purple then you have a problem. red is fine.
As for your wounded fish, it is obviously suffering an infection. The simplest thing to do would be to add some Melafix or Pimafix to the water, according to the directions. That stuff works amazingly well in freshwater tanks.
The trick is knowing which one to use, which requires knowing if the white stuff is bacteria or fungus.


----------



## google (Jan 27, 2005)

heyas
thnx 4 da replies, TheOldSalt and Fish 'r' fun !!

cYAz


----------



## Fish n chips (Jan 19, 2005)

It is probably Fungus


----------

